# Problème Appli Mail sur Ipad 4



## GilG29 (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir, 
depuis une mise à jour de IOS version 8.1.2 hier, mon appli mail s'ouvre, montre page blanche et au bout de 10 secondes se referme ...
Avez vous connaissance de bugs de ce type ?
Par contre mon iPhone 4s qui a digéré la même version ne m'offre pas le même Bug et fonctionne normalement.
Merci d'avance de vos bonnes infos,
Cdlt
Gilbert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------

Vous aurez corrigé la mise à jour, en 8.2.1 ... Désolé de ma légère dyslexie de chiffres !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2014)

GilG29 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> depuis une mise à jour de IOS version 8.1.2 hier, mon appli mail s'ouvre, montre page blanche et au bout de 10 secondes se referme ...
> Avez vous connaissance de bugs de ce type ?
> Par contre mon iPhone 4s qui a digéré la même version ne m'offre pas le même Bug et fonctionne normalement.
> ...



Bonjour,

As-tu essayé de la relancer (double appui sur le bouton home et faire glisser vers le haut la fenêtre de Mail puis relancer Mail) ?




GilG29 a dit:


> Vous aurez corrigé la mise à jour, en 8.2.1 ... Désolé de ma légère dyslexie de chiffres !



Ben non, c'est bien 8.1.2.


----------



## GilG29 (20 Décembre 2014)

Oui pour la relance mais rien n'y fait ... J'ai aussi laissé l'iPad se décharger en batterie, solution qui m'a été aussi proposé sur un autre site, mais toujours le même problème. Les restaurations n'ont pas l'air d'être convaincantes non plus sur ce que j'ai lu également. J'attends une réponse positive et je vous en remercie d'avance ... Gilbert


----------



## Maxmad68 (20 Décembre 2014)

Ton ipad est jailbreaké?


----------



## Mylenerainon (30 Janvier 2015)

Pour ma part, je l'ai téléchargé hier et en essayant d'envoyer un message app a planté. Quand je l'ouvre, on ne que l'icône pour écrire un mail par contre le portable me signale toujours par une sonnerie que je reçois bien les mails mais impossible de les voir.. J'ai besoin d'aide :/


----------



## dedepitoul (21 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même problème avec mon Ipad, est ce que depuis le message de Mylenerainon (janvier 2015) quelqu'un a la solution?
Merci de vos réponses


----------

